
Hacker Paradise and Changelog Open Source Fellowship - AlexeyMK
http://www.hackerparadise.org/blog/2016/11/17/open-source-fellowship/
======
franciscop
Are we talking about collaborators to huge projects such as React or Angular
or can smaller projects apply? Is there a "minimum star count" kind of thing?

------
acohn24
Aside from the two "fellowships" being offered, how many people total will be
headed to South America in the group?

